# KTP400 - Basic Panel 2te-Gen



## Captain Future (3 Juni 2019)

OVP / Listenpreis: 343,30 Euro / Netto


*6AV2123-2DB03-0AX0 (KTP400) 200,00 Euro / Netto*

Gewährleistung: 12 Monate

Bezahlung per Vorkasse
Bezahlung per PayPal (zzgl. Gebühren trägt der Käufer)
Versandkosten: 6,90 Euro (versichertes Paket)
Rechnung mit ausgewiesener Mehrwertsteuer
Verkauf nur an Gewerbetreibende

Bei Interesse bitte PN mit Kontaktdaten.
Bei der Suche von anderen Siemens HMI Geräten auch bitte PN mit Kontaktdaten.​
Danke​


----------



## Captain Future (9 Juni 2019)

Verkauft..... Vorbestellungen werden aber gerne entgegengenommen.


----------

